# مشاريع تخرج للميكاترونكس



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (4 أبريل 2007)

اولا مشروع musical water 
ثانيا مشروع plant
ثالثا مشروع تحكم عن طريق ال plc 
:78: :77:


----------



## eng.walaa (5 أبريل 2007)

وين المشروع الثالث أخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (5 أبريل 2007)

_تم اضافته لمشروع اخر لانه ]تم تحميل مشروعين فقط وشكرا لكم_


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (5 أبريل 2007)

_تم اضافته لمشروع اخر لانه تم تحميل مشروعين فقط وشكرا لكم_


----------



## يازاااارد (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور عزيزي ابن فلسطين 
بس اذا في مجال تكمل المشروع الثالث 
لأني بدي اعزز معلوماتي في مجال Plc
وخصوصا اذا كان المشروووع ضخم 
ومشكوووور 
يازااارد:77: :77: :77:​


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (6 أبريل 2007)

المشروع التالت موجود فى مشاريع تخرج تحت اسمي 

شكرا لكم


----------



## هدير احمد (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا التعاون


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (9 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انشالله حيتم شرح مشروووع ال Musical Water Fountain بالعربى وسوف اوضح كل شى عنه
لانه مشروع تخرجي وانشالله راح اجبلكم صور وخطوات المشروع وكل شى عنه فى اقرب وقت ممكن
ازا اراد الله ........[


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى


----------



## Al-Allaf (13 أبريل 2007)

اقدر لك جهودك يا اخي و شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## eng_sasi (5 يوليو 2007)

:77: شكرررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا علي المشاريع 
ونرجوااااااااااااااااااااااااا المزيد   :77: :77:


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكوور يا ابن فلسطيييييين:78:


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين ورده


----------



## mr ali ali (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على كل هذه المشاريع 
ويارب استفيد منها


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم اخي على المعلومات القيمة شكرا لك


----------



## محمود سمك (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومشكووووووووووووووور جدا
وأرجو من الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (2 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله راح اقدم مشروع image processing وهو مشروع المدفع الليزر الذي يحدد الهدف ثم يحرق هذا الهدف


----------



## خيري حمتون (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين علي المشاريع بس وين المشروع 3 :14:


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على المجهد الكبير و الف شكر


----------

